# ID of Cyprifromis



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

Could you help me to identify this beautiful cyprichromis?
I apologize for using picture from RSC banner.
http://www.akva.sk/gallery/image.php?al ... e_id=39339


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cyprichromis microlepidotus


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, do you know whats name of this form?


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

I think its "Kigoma" :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It is Cyp. micro. Killia


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

Compare these pics.
















Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" (Kigoma)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1473


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

They do look similar.
Think it is as noddy says though.








_Cyprichromis microlepidotus_ Killia
Think its the scale size thats the give away difference between the two species.
_microlepidotus_ having very small scales. (as well as a longer "snout" thing :wink: )
The colours may be very missleading.

All the best James


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

Agreed.


----------

